# Italy



## Yob (1/10/10)

We are currently in Italy (Genova) and found a Tennants 9% extra Lager.. not largly a fan of the big T in general but hell this packs a punch... felt like (after 3 in rapid fassion) Ive not left the Dam....  

Genova Italy...
sorry guys cant even find a pub to review here... next stop Florence.. advice welcomed... however I have managed to find some local beer.... review of italian beer forhcoming...

cheers
:icon_cheers:


----------



## stl (1/10/10)

iamozziyob said:


> We are currently in Italy (Genova) and found a Tennants 9% extra Lager.. not largly a fan of the big T in general but hell this packs a punch... felt like (after 3 in rapid fassion) Ive not left the Dam....
> 
> Genova Italy...
> sorry guys cant even find a pub to review here... next stop Florence.. advice welcomed... however I have managed to find some local beer.... review of italian beer forhcoming...



I have stayed with a friend in Lovere a few times (on lake Iseo) and there is an absolutely fantastic pub just around the corner from his place with countless beers available, along with some very passionate staff. Most were imported (heaps of Belgian beers) but they also had some amazing local beers. So it's probably worth hunting around!

I'll see if I can dig up the name of that beer...


----------



## sinkas (1/10/10)

look on ratebeer,


----------



## Nick JD (1/10/10)

You're in Italy, and drinking Tennants? 

Why? :huh:


----------



## unrealeous (1/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> You're in Italy, and drinking Tennants?
> 
> Why? :huh:


Its probably complimenting all the Chinese food he's eating.


----------



## Yob (1/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> You're in Italy, and drinking Tennants?
> 
> Why? :huh:



Not by choice really.. I have also been getting into some bottled Italian beers... but the main reasons are...

1: cant find a freakin pub...
2: plenty of cafes only stock bottles of carlsburg and Heiny
3: 9% and ive never tried it, in fact I never saw it in Scotland (but packs a hell of a punch)
4: mostly because I cant find a freakin pub... and it's not for not looking...

(edit below)

The local Italian beer Ive found most pallatable has been

G.Menabrea e Figli, a nice light coloured with a nice subtle hop aroma, Ive put away a number of these as well... it says its a BIRRA BIONDA.... 

....So any suggestions for Florence and Rome?


----------



## alkos (1/10/10)

Florence:

"Il Bovaro" brewery, Via Pisana 3r (Porta S.Fredriano) - in a walking distance from the city centre. The only microbrewery I could find in Rome-Siena-Florence-Bologna trip, however not 100% recommended... They had two out of their three beers on tap, one unimpressing and too malty (Titan, ~6% - like other italian stron beers btw), the other infected (soured), but actually in a nice way considering the summer weather. Staff wasn't really friendly and prices rather on high side (4.50euro per 500ml)


----------



## Yob (4/10/10)

2 things to add to this one...

Florence Italy

Bar Friends:
Ive found an Irish bar serving Harp and Guiness, I didnt try the latter (as well as a selection of bottled Italian beers) being run by a chinese family, lovely people... 

there are actuelly quite a few Irish bars (so Im told) about the place if you look hard enough... seems Italians just dont operate bars.. you know.. pub bars... propper bars...

Second point 
Italy loves Octoberfest and last night while looking for a fabled 'bar' we stumbled accross a Piazza (Plaza) full of Bratworst sausage tents and German Beer...  
a bottle of wine and quite a few beers later and it's been a sorry and meesy trip down to Rome for SWMBO and I... :icon_vomit: (thats SWMBO on the left)

the joys of travel and adventure  

cheers all


----------



## Bribie G (4/10/10)

iamozziyob said:


> We are currently in Italy (Genova) and found a Tennants 9% extra Lager.. not largly a fan of the big T in general but hell this packs a punch... felt like (after 3 in rapid fassion) Ive not left the Dam....
> 
> Genova Italy...
> sorry guys cant even find a pub to review here... next stop Florence.. advice welcomed... however I have managed to find some local beer.... review of italian beer forhcoming...
> ...



Woos.
four always does the trick for me








unrealeous said:


> Its probably complimenting all the Chinese food he's eating.



Worst ******* pizza I ever had in my life was in Genova and the worst spaghetti was at Ostia. Worst thai meal ever was in Bangkok and the most appalling doner kebab in Istanbul.
My local Westfield food court rocks :icon_chickcheers: 


joking aside, pm hefevice, he's prolly up the Dolomites or something ATM as he mostly works in Italy nowadays, he'll put you straight.


----------



## Yob (5/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Woos.
> four always does the trick for me
> 
> Worst ******* pizza I ever had in my life was in Genova and the worst spaghetti was at Ostia. Worst thai meal ever was in Bangkok and the most appalling doner kebab in Istanbul.
> ...



cheers man.. is the Woos an Itlian beer? will look out for it... by the way.. WTF was the Syringe for? 

(PS only here for another two nights here in rome and then off to BKK so will look out for that worst meal ever.. you do have to watch yourself in the Bangas though.. but you cant go past a 25 baht phad thie with egg off the street at 3 in the morning  )


----------



## Bribie G (5/10/10)

haha - the woos was a reference to you being a woos for only drinking 3 cans of that Man Juice  You should actually be able to get a good selection of cans of superstrength lager in Italy because it's widely brewed in the EU and some of them aren't too bad - look out for any that have "-ator" in the name along the lines of Terminator or Krausenator whatever.

The syringe is my pocket beer sparkler for putting a creamy head on Yorkshire bitters etc, and the photo was from a post "When Poms Go Bad" - I don't actually smoke either :lol: Sounds like you are having a great trip, green with envy here. If you get to any beach resorts look out for the German Section because there should be bars serving imported German beer on tap and you may strike some good ones. Used to make me laugh walking along the beach at Lido de Jessolo etc, you would start at the pom section (the whitest hairy legs) with kiosks selling fish and chips, then get to the German Section (fat loud guys) where the kiosks would announce "kraut mit wurst" then the French Section (bronzed topless chicks) with baguettes on sale .....  
have a good one.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## silvana (5/10/10)

If you are going to Rome there are 2 must see bars (hopefully no to late)

Ma Che Siete Venuti a Fa (translation Why Did you Even Come Here?) aka Football Bar is fantastic little bar (read little most people haning outside), when I went last year they had on tap Saion Dupont, Cantillon Lou Pepe and Fou Foune, Great divide Hercules IIPA, two really great Italian beer a hand pumped stout and Re Ale Extra, american IPA plus a few more I ant remember. Just across the road from it is another more food oreinted joint called Beer and Fud with all Italian made beers. These are in Trastevere district.

http://football-pub.com/


The other is Brasserie 4:20. Dont know where it is (local freing took me there) but it is just a really great beer destination. They 4 of 5 Mikkeler, some US beers and a few really nice Italian ones.
Web - http://www.brasserie420.com/

There are some really amazing beers around Italy, its just finding them that the problem.


Enjoy I wish I was there!


----------



## tfxm (6/10/10)

Italy has some great beers, but most are hard to find and brewed in small numbers - Most stuff coming from the north. When in Rome, also try the great Baladin bar (http://www.foodinrome.com/open-baladin/) where you can try their beer and most of the good ones from Italy. I like the Baladin Open & Nora. The food there is great too - I highly recommend it.

If you can find it, Tipopils from Birrificio Italiano is often spoken about as one the best Italian beers.


----------



## Swinging Beef (6/10/10)

Who needs pubs in Italy!
You buy beer from Ice cream vendors, and the vatican gift shop!
Keep your eyes peeled for the Ceres range.
Cheap strong Danish beers.
Make mine a Ceres "Strong Ale Export" 7.5% for sale in the streets... oh, yeah!


----------



## Yob (13/11/10)

I did manange to find this little pearler... still wasnt a pub but the next best thing i my book...

Its was a Homrbrew shop that also sold loads of local beers of all descriptions.. found it on our last day there so didnt have enough time to sample as many as I liked... aparently some others from this site have visited in the not so distant past, in fact AHB members are quite well known to the establishment


----------



## Yob (13/11/10)

Damn, missed the edit timout.. should have mentioned this HB shop was in Rome... since Im here this is one of the beers I did sample from there,

(edit Bitter... very bitter)

:icon_cheers:


----------



## stux (13/11/10)

iamozziyob said:


> ... seems Italians just dont operate bars.. you know.. pub bars... propper bars...



They do, but the serve espresso at them...

It's a coffee culture

Wine and beer is for having in restaurants I guess


----------

